# Pregnant 6 weeks after Ectopic Pregnancy



## wheeshal

Hello,

So I am wondering if anyone else has heard or have been through this? I was 7 weeks along when I went into my first ultrasound and 3 hours later I was in getting set up for surgery. I had a tubal pregnancy. They had to remove my right Fallopian tube, but thank goodness it didn't erupt. It now has been 6 weeks post surgery. I was super sick last Sunday night with nausea and leg cramps. I went into the ER and they informed me that I had a cyst on my right ovary (the side they took my Fallopian tube). Today, I went into my regular doctor to have a follow up. They ran a urine test and it came back positive for a pregnancy test. Is it possible to be pregnant so fast? I didn't even have a period yet. They did do more blood test to make sure, and should know within a couple days. Just curious if its possible, or if this cyst they say I have is another Ectopic Pregnancy. Thats what I am scared about.


----------



## Samantha1991

No. It can't be because you don't have a right tube for it to be an ectopic on that side. You've ovulated from your left and that's how you've gotten pregnant. Cysts a quite common and have nothing to do with a ectopic. You should do an ultrasound in the next week to confirm the pregnancy is in the uterus. Good luck


----------



## loeylo

You can still get pregnant from the ovary where there is no tube! The other tube can reach around and grab the egg. Its pretty amazing really.

Ovarian ectopic pregnancy are pretty rare. It could be a corpus lutem cyst which happen when the egg is released and resolves itself - they are really really common and cause no problems. 

There could also be leftover hcg in your system so the pregnancy test can give a false positive so soon after a loss, however it is also positive to get pregnant without a period. Id be asking for blood tests at 48h intervals.


----------



## Rhiannon137

I'm so sorry for your loss, and for the trauma of the ectopic. My story is a little different because I did not have an ectopic; however, I did conceive my current pregnancy (now at 22 weeks) about 2 weeks after an MC at 6 weeks, without having a period in between. Surprise! The only reason I even tested was bc I started getting really ill about 4 weeks after the MC and wanted to put the "foolish" idea of a new pregnancy out of my head.

I agree with the pp's suggestion about requesting quantitative blood HCGs to see if the levels are.going down from the prior pregnancy or up with a new one.

I hope this has a happy ending for you. My current pregnancy was shocking and extra-stressful at first, but things have gone smoothly so far.


----------



## LoraLoo

As others have said, it could be a new pregnsncy or left over hcg. Hope you find out either way soon


----------



## MrsReed2015

Sorry to hear about your ectopic. I can sympathise, as I too had one in Jan. Mine was treated via expectant management. I can only imagine what you went through. However my hormones didn't settle straight away.. I tested negative after 10 days. Did you test two weeks after the removal?

Then 4 weeks later I had my first AF. I conceived this first cycle after the ectopic.

It's not unheard of for people to get pregnant before their first AF. Keep us posted, and good luck. :hugs:


----------

